# Hmmmm the 10 day is starting to look a little...



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ICY!!! I'm starting to see a glimmering window of possibility in the near future for some icefishing on some small bodies of water! My vex is charged and my gear is ready to go!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I have not give up yet. Had the boat out last weekend but the ice gear is still anxiously waiting. Sure would like to see couple nights in single digits. Come on ice!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I feel like the snow coming down right now may be a good thing! For help bringing the water temperatures back down. I'm hoping those lows in the 10s and teens turn into single digits! But once the lake skims over this snow has got to go!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thinking the same thing. We should have some lock ups by Sunday with all the night time temps going into the teens as long as it doesn't get crazy windy and then it can start adding ice every night from there. Hoping for fishable ice by second week of February on OSP. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I haven't put any of my stuff away either, with the temps in the forecast it looks like it is gonna be close. My small pond totally iced over last night but it is milky white instead of good clear. It put on about a half inch.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just passed a pond almost completely skimmed over!! It's gonna happen!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Scratch what I said...... just passed a 4 or so acre pond/lake that was completely covered!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

23 and snowing pretty good in in portagelakes today!  I saw some skimmed over ponds yesterday in Jackson township hopefully these lakes start making some ice!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My ice gear is still in the truck...ready to go.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

John where's that picture from? Looks familiar


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Think it's Minnowhead Ray... not sure of the location though


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Think it's Minnowhead Ray... not sure of the location though


I thought that was him! He's on wingfoot


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Rumor has it this is what palm road looks like.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Osp at 1115 today wide open with some wind and waterfowl keeping it that way☹


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*BUMMER!!!*


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the update! Ugh


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been water trapping around NE OH and even the smallest of ponds aren't locked up. I can just walk right through the sloppy skim ice around the edges.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

weather babe at 6 tonight had a couple temps in the 50's again early next week ...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry to say this guys, but I really don't think it's in the cards for you this year. In just a few ticks of the clock we're going to be 28 days from March! How many single digit nights, and days, can you really expect? Because that's what you're going to need to get fishable ice.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Sorry to say this guys, but I really don't think it's in the cards for you this year. In just a few ticks of the clock we're going to be 28 days from March! How many single digit nights, and days, can you really expect? Because that's what you're going to need to get fishable ice.


I totally agree with ya.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It's looking pretty bad that's for sure! That being said I've only been icefishing for around 18 years and I've never had a February where I couldn't get on the ice. Some of those years were only on limited waters and only 5-10 days but still on the ice none the less. I know IBJ has been icefishing wayyy longer than Me! Since back when I still had a tail and he's never not been on the ice in February!So I'm just gonna cross my fingers and hope that history repeats itself again!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> How many single digit nights, and days, can you really expect?


I only need about 3 days in a row of that and have a place that is _usually _fishable.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

baitguy said:


> weather babe at 6 tonight had a couple temps in the 50's again early next week ...


Just checked 15 day and it shows 1 day at 39 now and everything else at or below freezing. I actually like that 39, gets rid of the snow on top


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

If we don't get a base layer of ice to build upon in my area this is all the ice fishing I'll be doing ☹


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Big yurk, that's optimistic, wishful thinking on your part  I personally don't think so  get the boats ready, it will be an early open water season ...


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

A lot of lows in the low to mid teens in the next 15 days. I just want to get on some ice


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Saw a guy trolling for Muskie at west branch today.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

It's not looking good. I hope that we get one more go at it. I'd bet money that mosquito's a no go till December but hopefully we get osp, palm Rd, and pizza bay. Keep your glasses half full!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Come on Phil be correct


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

there's some cold days but they keep throwing in a couple rainy days in the 50s every week and that trashes the new ice ... doesn't hurt my feelings if it's not cold enough, the spring fishing will start a few weeks early this year ..


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

baitguy said:


> there's some cold says but they keep throwing in a couple rainy days in the 50s every week and that trashes the new ice ... doesn't hurt my feelings if it's not cold enough, the spring fishing will start a few weeks early this year ..


Spring fishing is the best time to catch them big ones. I'm with ya baitguy.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I, for one, am glad to see my grass even if it is brown and frozen ... last year it was completely covered for 51 consecutive days starting in mid January and still had traces for over 60 ... thought I was living in Alaska somewhere


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

In Cleveland? Where I live in Cleveland, we have barely had any snow the last two years. Winter and Fall are my two favorite seasons. We sure have been short changed on the last two years. Ice fishing has been a bust, as has been skiing and other winter sports. Going to have move north. 



baitguy said:


> I, for one, am glad to see my grass even if it is brown and frozen ... last year it was completely covered for 51 consecutive days starting in mid January and still had traces for over 60 ... thought I was living in Alaska somewhere


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

DBV said:


> In Cleveland? Where I live in Cleveland, we have barely had any snow the last two years. Winter and Fall are my two favorite seasons. We sure have been short changed on the last two years. Ice fishing has been a bust, as has been skiing and other winter sports. Going to have move north.


Guys..as the wife says.....LET IT GO!!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Guys..as the wife says.....LET IT GO!!!


I wish all the people that hate the cold move south! Less humans are better less destruction to our great outdoors!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Packing up my gear. Hopefully next year will be better. On a good note the boat is ready to go!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

redthirty said:


> Packing up my gear. Hopefully next year will be better. On a good note the boat is ready to go!


Boat is always ready!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a small local reservoir that i will be checking Sunday. With these cold nights, there is an outside chance i could cut a few holes. Long term looks shot though.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Good luck if you get out but be safe, that water would be cold.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

AtticaFish said:


> I have a small local reservoir that i will be checking Sunday. With these cold nights, there is an outside chance i could cut a few holes. Long term looks shot though.


I would say pretty good chance, just checked a place I fish....3" of ice, I'll be out Sunday


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

56 degrees and rain Tuesday. You have got to be kidding me. Very frustrating.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Very frustrating winter. Every time we start to make ice and it looks promising, the forecast changes and it gets warm, only to get cold again a couple days later.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It's a bunch of garbage! I can't even look at my vex without tearing up


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Next week this time they are SAYING The edge of a northern vortex will be in this area, down around 10 degrees, so it's a wait and see game. cLR was open a ways out from the road on Friday east side , skim ice west side. Off of 43 thin looking ice both sides and a lot of open areas.


----------



## Jb1204894 (Dec 22, 2016)

Just was at Mogadore, has roughly 1.5" at lansinger


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Basically Mother Nature is toying with us. Just enough ice to make open water fishing impossible but not enough to safely walk on. The joys of living in Ohio...


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

My boat and shanty sitting side by side...both worthless at this point


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Started packing away the gear today... I might make one more run to Michigan but even there you have to run north. Shanty is getting winched up this evening. On the bright side the boat will be getting ready in the coming weeks!


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Saw someone ice fishing on a pond across from Tanglewood Golf Course today. Lucky guy.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I did just come from over by Springfield lake it was locked up with about an inch of ice on the lakemore side I'm sure it will be gone come Tuesday.


----------



## Jb1204894 (Dec 22, 2016)

I did get on some small ponds today had 1.5"-3" in spots... Dinks tho. Anyone ever made the drive to Simcoe?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yup... I put away my stuff this weekend... i think its over fellas.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Heard someone was fishing shadow lake today wherever that is catching trout


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Shadow lake is in Solon in the metro park, it's a fairly big pond.


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like north it is..Bye Ohio ice..Was nice while it lasted.


----------

